# Diving Conditions 3-15-13 Horrible.....



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

First and second Dive this AM 90 ft. 17 miles out 3 foot max visibility

Third and Fourth Dive 80 ft. 2 ft vis.

Results for the day 25 gallons of fuel For 4 Flounder

Weather and seas were beautiful and calm. :thumbup::thumbup:

Time to go to South South Florida for a while.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

any chance u watched the water temp inshore or off?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing Sealark & enjoy those flatties.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> any chance u watched the water temp inshore or off?


59 deg. At dock 62 to 63 on shore and off on surface a little warmer on bottom. Maybe 65 to 66 no way to really tell.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We were about 130ft and had a good 15-20ftviz.
had a nice 52lblb AJ boated by tank banger.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We also had better reports coming in today. 15-20 at the Pete Tide and 20 to 30 at chevron.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Vis sucked about 7 miles out, I never even saw my anchor I got lost on the way down dive was bad didn't even make a second one, but a real nice boat ride


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

VIz today was double of yesterday.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to hear it's getting better maybe this coming week I'll try again.


----------

